# FreeBSD and CAD



## mk (Jul 1, 2010)

Soo.. for a week or two (?) there are those topics about ati/nvidia and drivers support. World is not perfect I know.. 
So I was wondering how one does his CAD work on FreeBSD (there is a CAD category in ports) or he doesn't? Share your thoughts/experience with CAD in FreeBSD.


----------



## davidgurvich (Jul 1, 2010)

I think all the good CAD tools require Windows.  I've read posts by architects who keep Windows just to use CAD tools.  That includes those who prefer OSX,Linux, and FreeBSD.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 2, 2010)

As I recall, CAD Complete, or AutoCAD (not sure of version) worked very well in wine.


----------



## mk (Jul 2, 2010)

So..trial and error will lead the way.


----------



## bebuxe (Mar 24, 2011)

What about FreeCAD? Whenever it gets finished...


----------



## YZMSQ (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, there's good news that Draftsight , a good business 2D CAD software, is also available to Linux users for free now. Maybe we could run it via our linux-emulation layer. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2011)

Speaking about CADs withoug knowing what you want to actually do is quite pointless...

There are CADs for electronics, architecture, mechanics etc...

Sine I've been working with some professional CAD/CAM systems such as SolidWorks, MasterCAM, AutoCAD (I don't like it, but I thought I just name it) and some more, which I can't remember by names (all related to metalworking), I can tell you:
There simply are no usable CADs in this field on FreeBSD, I tried many (if not all in cad/), Even for 2D designing....
(qcad sux)

However there are some nice CADs for electronics  (Haven't used much, didn't have time to learn, but they looked very promising)


Switching from metalworking to IT is what let me switch to Linux and later FreeBSD from Windows....


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 28, 2011)

It seems to be offering it's CAD software for free.

http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/free-cad-software/

Perhaps they could be persuaded to port it to FreeBSD.

Edit:
Just noticed that the software requires online activation... Haha &%$# that!
There is no decent OllyDbg clone for Linux / FreeBSD so I won't be able to crack it either


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 28, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> There is no decent OllyDbg clone for Linux / FreeBSD so I won't be able to crack it either


And THAT is what I was going to port to FreeBSD a few years ago. I still have the folder I started on.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm, OllyDbg is not open-source, so would surely be an impossible task to port.

Of course using it in WINE is an option (and it works) but kinda defeats the purpose when only Windows applications will be able to be analyzed using it.

The closest I could find is EDB (http://www.codef00.com/projects) but it cannot patch binaries and it is awkward to use (working on OpenBSD).

My apologies for the offtopic


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 28, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> There is no decent OllyDbg clone for Linux / FreeBSD so I won't be able to crack it either



There is, but it's in early development
http://www.codef00.com/projects.php#debugger

I've made port:
http://hg.bsdroot.lv/aldis/edb/

But I haven't submitted it since edb doesn't work yet on FreeBSD


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 7, 2011)

Apologies for the offtopic again 

Just been notified of a tool called radare by a fellow geek (who is currently working on the OpenBSD port). It has some similar functionality to ollydbg though no GUI.
An image of it in full glory can be found here: http://devio.us/~kpedersen/ports/radare.png
Here is a screenshot of an output with /bin/ls (http://theunixzoo.co.uk/files/ls.png)

I have created a FreeBSD port that can be found here: (http://devio.us/~kpedersen/ports/radare.tar.gz)

And a tutorial on how to use radare to crack software here: (http://lolcathost.org/b/adaelf.txt)

My port is of version 1.5.2 which is the latest of radare.. but there is also a radare2 but I couldn't seem to get that to compile. Perhaps someone with better skillz might give it a go?


----------



## mk (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all. 
I've been wondering, how a debugger - OllyDbg, is falling under *Computer Aided Design* category?


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 7, 2011)

mk said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> I've been wondering, how a debugger - OllyDbg, is falling under *Computer Aided Design* category?



I call this technique thread recycling.. Since no-one else was commenting on CAD software... it only seemed natural to evolve the topic into it's next logical step... Reverse engineering.
[/bull]



Apologies for this.. I will now take my leave from this thread lol


----------



## pupok (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, guys.
I'd used the PCB CAD tool on Debian Linux 2.1 Slink and had been pleased.
Now I got PCB source code from GNU host and am going to build it.
I'm using FreeBSD 8 series.


----------



## mk (Jul 9, 2011)

Check /usr/ports/cad/pcb/


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 9, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Hmm, OllyDbg is not open-source, so would surely be an impossible task to port.


Just today noticed this. 

I'll have to look into it. I had compiled it at one time so I had the source and was conversing with Olly about it who had offered some help. Perhaps things have changed.


----------



## bebuxe (Nov 11, 2012)

Found this while browsing about things made in gnu guile:
gEDA:
http://www.geda-project.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEDA

Just placing some cents here. A real implementation would be to make one entire new out of Postscript or PLaSM as the engine. But what do I know, CAD is not withing my domain of expertise.


----------



## overmind (Nov 12, 2012)

I know that it is mostly used for 3D but I know people that use it as a CAD program: it's called Blender.


----------



## bebuxe (May 28, 2013)

Found this too cad/librecad/.
http://librecad.org/cms/home.html

At least those days of no CAD software are over. Who knew it would only take 3 years to assemble so many ports of CAD to FreeBSD.


----------

